# Francis Is Free



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Francis Is Free
> 
> It's official. The Portland Trail Blazers agreed to terms on a buyout with guard Steve Francis Tuesday afternoon, waiving the 29-year-old former all-star and allowing him become an unrestricted free agent. Francis is expected to easily clear waivers in seven days, since no teams have the cap room nor the desire to absorb the $34 million remaining on the final two years of his contract.
> 
> ...


http://blog.washingtonpost.com/wizardsinsider/2007/07/francis_is_free.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Steve Francis?

Do we need him? Would he play... 7th/8th man?

Thoughts?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Let me add two words to anything involving Francis and the Mavs: hell and no.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I personally want him to go to Houston. They *NEED* Francis....

.... and the contests between HOU and DAL would be a heck of a lot more exciting.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I personally want him to go to Houston. They *NEED* Francis....
> 
> .... and the contests between HOU and DAL would be a heck of a lot more exciting.


Oh ok ... then I want him to go to San Antonio and Phoenix as well. Can we split him ? :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The best thing for Francis to do is suck it up and get his Bobby Jackson on somewhere, he needs to realize he isn't the same player. That or go to some wasteland and average a meaningless 18-6-5. The previous suggestion would make more sense for him though, he could still win a 6th man of the year on a title team IMO.

But no to Dallas, not with Devin and Terry, I mean c'mon, where's the distribution gonna come from? If you have 3 starting point guards, you really have none, if that makes sense.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow. Dallas is a horrible fit.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

hold on...imagine the scoring ability of a 2nd team involving Francis and Stack...I don't think I'm against it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Houston please.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Why would he go to Houston, look how many guards they already have there. He definitely wouldn't get any minutes at PG, and at SG you have T Mac and Luther Head. Dumb.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Lucas wants out of Houston
> Thursday, Jul 12, 2007 1:15 pm EDT
> 
> The Houston Rockets wanted point guard John Lucas III to participate in the summer league. Lucas, however, chose not to, and with the Rockets seemingly overloaded at his position, he sounds like he doesn't want to play with the team in the regular season, either.
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...lt=AgYKdaApf_yhVScGaYxkIZW8vLYF?urn=nba,39006


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe there is so much talk about Francis back in Houston that Lucas knows he'll NEVER see any playing time....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Maybe there is so much talk about Francis back in Houston that Lucas knows he'll NEVER see any playing time....


You want Lucas to come to Dallas ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

lol.... Lucas would be...... 15th man here?

I do like the kid, but I am just painting a clearer picture of francis heading to HOU. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So you must think that sabotage is the best way to weaken opponents :clap2:


----------

